# Another Baldy ride 6/16



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

We're doing another Mt Baldy ride on June 16th. So who's in?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i have a crit race on the following day. :cryin:


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Who are you again?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Ride info has been updated:

https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=305753

here's a photo from that same ride we did 2 weeks ago...


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Quit making fun of me for being so far in the back.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> Quit making fun of me for being so far in the back.


I wouldn't say that.......you were ahead of me the whole time...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i dropped both of you.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> i dropped both of you.


...not only us both, but caught the lead group and dropped them all. I believe that's you, Lee, giving chase....


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I will be in Southern California (Torrance and Los Angeles) from July 4-15. Would love to do the climb.
Any plans to do it around this time?

Also looking for a group ride or a ride with some other people that involves lots of climbing. 

Thanks


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet! I race with the Claremont colleges, so I do that climb all the time, it's quite brutal. If you only get a chance to do one ride down there, you have to do Glendora Mountain Road. We have some other good rides on our website but GMR is definitely the best (http://cycling.claremont.edu/rides.php). School's out, so I'm not down there anymore, but have a good ride.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

roadfix said:


> ...not only us both, but caught the lead group and dropped them all. I believe that's you, Lee, giving chase....


Ha ha! Damn, that was cold.

But funny.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> Ha ha! Damn, that was cold.
> 
> But funny.


oops, my bad......it was not meant to be interpreted in that manner....:blush2:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

roadfix said:


> ...not only us both, but caught the lead group and dropped them all. I believe that's you, Lee, giving chase....



that's me but i'm just trying to hang on.  

you're a big stud, roadfix, for doing that ride on your fixie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and magicant is such a great rider i never saw him after trying to talk him into running with the bulls when he goes to spain. i think he got tired of me talking about it and dropped me, pronto.  :smilewinkgrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> and magicant is such a great rider i never saw him after trying to talk him into running with the bulls when he goes to spain. i think he got tired of me talking about it and dropped me, pronto.  :smilewinkgrin: :thumbsup:


Not tired of it at all, but if I had let you keep talking, I might have actually been convinced I should run, instead of watch from a safe balcony!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

We had a good ride today. We had a huge group this morning made up of riders from Roadbikereview forums, BikeForums, San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club, The OC Rebels, and a bunch of others, including many new faces. Congratulations to the few who made all the way up to the ski lifts on Mt. Baldy.

Here's one photo Tiffanie shot as we were heading into the canyons. More photos taken by various individuals can be seen at the BF site.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Holy crap!

Sorry I missed it!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

magicant said:


> Not tired of it at all, but if I had let you keep talking, I might have actually been convinced I should run, instead of watch from a safe balcony!



i'm still going to bug you about it.  

you'll be sorry if you don't run. btw, make sure to go the bullring (the end-point of the run) and watch what happens there. it is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------

